# TT 3.2 DSG Timing Belt or Chain?



## darren_0266 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi all, just recently bought a tt 3.2 quattro dsg coupe, can someone tell me whther this engine has a timing belt or chain, and what the intervals are for replacement?

I spoke to an Audi Service centre who tell me its a timing chain that will last the life of the vehicle, but the guy I spoke to didn't sound that convincing?

Also someones told me that tt's are susceptible to camshaft problems? Any truth in this? Any tell tale signs?

Cheers

Darrren


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Chain and lifetime..  
Better than rubber bands the 1.8ers have.
Steve


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> Chain and lifetime..
> Better than rubber bands the 1.8ers have.
> Steve


Before you get too cocky about the "fantastic chains" on V6 TT's, my local indy has had 4 V6 TT's in the last 6 weeks for new chains as the original ones have stretched, the cost for this - £2000 + per car.

At least the cam belt on the 1.8 is only £350 to replace

Lifetime my arse


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

The only thing you get with an Audi which is lifetime is one long hefty bill...

[smiley=book2.gif]

No quibbles on that one!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Your area must be teaming with TTs then, cos the ratio of V6ers to 1.8ers must be at least 20/1 ratio.
Hard to believe and i can see your nose has grown from here.. :lol: 
Ive done 150k on the origonal chain. FASH and i tend to check the oil now and then, if i can be arsed.
Steve


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> Your area must be teaming with TTs then, cos the ratio of V6ers to 1.8ers must be at least 20/1 ratio.


It is, loads round here, about 5 within 2 miles of my house including a good friend of mine.



stevecollier said:


> Hard to believe and i can see your nose has grown from here.. :lol:


Whether you believe it or not is irrelevant. It's a fact.



stevecollier said:


> Ive done 150k on the origonal chain. FASH and i tend to check the oil now and then, if i can be arsed.


Great, good to hear a story of reliability for once


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

£2000 booger me! Stupid money. Better keep a wad of money is savings should a rainy, no stormy day appear!!


----------



## darren_0266 (Sep 17, 2010)

Not sure if thats good or bad then - stretch and £2K is very bad, no stretch and lifetime for no replacement cost is very very good! But there seems top be differing opinions - as always!

How will I know if the cam chain stretches? Noise? Any warning?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Very unlikely for a chain to break & if they stretch will get very noisy before any real probs. Frequent oil/filter changes will ensure a chain lasts the life of the engine. I believe Audi are now moving away from cambelt engines for the future.
Hoggy.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

There are some blocks you can read using Vagcom, maybe 81,82. -8 is good, 0 is bad. Maybe im wrong but i my be close/
Steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> There are some blocks you can read using Vagcom, maybe 81,82. -8 is good, 0 is bad. Maybe im wrong but i my be close/
> Steve


Nearly rights Steve. I think they are more like blocks 232 or 233. The value is between 0 and 8. I tested mine and they were -4

Cheers
Mark


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Your correct Marco, Macedonian translation is crap. But is it 0 to -8 and you are currently -4..  
Steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Your correct Marco, Macedonian translation is crap. But is it 0 to -8 and you are currently -4..
> Steve


Yes, super tight!!!!!! 

I think it shows 0 to -8, as I think it's minus degrees. Top of my head I can't remember. Havn't seen many at -3 or below.


----------

